# Rapido Water Pump



## MalanCris (Apr 2, 2007)

Collected new van on Friday, had a night at Brownhills and a night at Keswick (and nearly got blown away!!).
Very pleased with new van but have noticed that the water pump is quite noisy, Brownhills mechanic said that this was normal for the type of pump. Anyone have the same problem?


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

The usual pumps are quite noisy. Ours you can hear from about 5m on a quiet site


----------



## MalanCris (Apr 2, 2007)

The pump on our previous van (Burstner) was really quiet which is why I asked the question. :?


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Our previous Rapido had the pump fitted to a cupboard wall boxed in near the rear wheel arch. Apart from being in this echo chamber, the hoses were very tight and the rubber cotton reel mountings were twisted. I re-routed the hoses, slackened the cotton reels to align them up and this improved things a bit. I then put some sound deadening foam around the walls of the cavity and it was then much better.
On our current one the pump is mounted on the top of the fresh water tank under the seat so this is an improvement, it does get noiser as the tank empties but is still acceptable.
Colin


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

Our Rapido has a noisy pump. This is due to it being mounted on the freshwater tank itself.. the emptier the tank the noisier it is.
Is on my list of modifications to do when I am earning again, though not that audible outside the van it remains a small annoyance to me at night or early morning when silence is prefered.
To get over the vibration problem on the boats we built, a rubber buffer was installed between pump and fixing point but they were fixed on a "solid" part of the vessel.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Our Rapido has the water tank and pump under the seat of the dinette and was quite noisy :? . I took the top off the seat box and found that the hoses were touching against the tank and sides of the box and exacerbating the noise of the pump. I managed to quieten the noise significantly by securing the hoses with cable ties to prevent them rattling against the tank and box.
Colin


----------

